# problème pour graver un CD audio



## JPG64 (8 Juillet 2012)

Je suis nouveau propriétaire d'un Macbook pro, et j'essaie de graver des CD audio à partir d'autres CD audio avec iTunes ... sans succès jusqu'à présent.

A chaque fois que je lance le gravage d'une liste de lecture, j'obtiens SYSTEMATIQUEMENT un message qui dit: 

"Les morceaux de cette liste de lecture dépassent la capacité dun CD audio... "

ce qui est à l'évidence faux, puisque je fais des extractions à partir de CD audio normaux commerciaux et que j'utilise des CD vierges de type CD-R TDK high capacity (90min, 800MB).

j'ai essayé de modifier les paramètres de gravage (vitesse.. tec) dans tous les sens et j'obtiens toujours le même message.

En désespoir de cause, je suis retourné à mon vieux PC sous Windows Vista. A partir du même CD audio et du même CD vierge (sur lequel iTunes ne pouvait pas graver) j'ai pu faire le gravage sans problème en 3 clics !!

Quelqu'un peut il me dire où est ce que je fais faux... ??  parce que moi j'y perds mon latin...   

Merci d'avance
Un désespéré d'iTunes


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2012)

iTunes n'est pour rien dans tes déboires, le problème ce sont tes CD, qui nécessitent de l'overburn pour être gravés*, et l'overburn, sur Mac, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'applications qui sachent en faire.


(*) La taille maximum d'un CD, c'est 700 Mo en "datas" ou 800 Mo en "audio", ce qui correspond à 80 minutes (CD-R 80), les CD-R 90 ne sont pas des CD standards, et je ne suis pas certain que quelqu'un soit parvenu à les graver sur Mac.


----------



## JPG64 (9 Juillet 2012)

Overburn..  D'accord. D'accord... Dont acte... 

Et le PC équipé Windows lui il sait faire de l'overburn sans que personne ne lui précise quoi que ce soit ?  (je devrais peut-être garder mon PC en solution back-up pour tout ce que Mac ne sait pas faire...)

Est ce que tu peux recommander un logiciel de gravage qui fait le fameux "overburn" sans prise de tête.... (c'est à dire sans avoir besoin de lire 3km de manuel et poser 300000 questions sur le forum...)     

Merci d'avance

PS: Dans le temps - c'est à dire au siècle dernier - je faisais des enregistrement sur des K7 à  bande magnétique,  vous savez quoi... Toutes les cassettes marchaient  dans tous les lecteurs/enregistreurs... génial.. c'était le bon temps  ....


----------



## r e m y (9 Juillet 2012)

iTunes respecte à la lettre la norme CDAudio, et cette norme limite la durée d'un CDAudio à 74 minutes (pas une seconde de  plus)

iTunes refuse de graver si la durée totale excède 74 minutes (même d'une seule seconde)


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> PS: Dans le temps - c'est à dire au siècle dernier - je faisais des enregistrement sur des K7 à  bande magnétique,  vous savez quoi... Toutes les cassettes marchaient  dans tous les lecteurs/enregistreurs... génial.. c'était le bon temps  ....



Bof, j'ai connu ça, 10 chansons sur la K7, pas d'accu rechargeable, une fortune en pile chaque semaine, les K7 qui se déroulent dans le Walkman...Une heure pour enregistrer une K7 d'une heure... Un son pas terrible, c'était pas forcément mieux avant.


----------



## JPG64 (9 Juillet 2012)

A Remy... j'avais bien compris que itunes a ses raisons que la raison ne saurait voir... mais j'avais cru comprendre que le crédo de Steve Jobs était de briser les règles....  Bon, ceci étant, comme disent les québecois, c'est pas siiiiii grave !   Je m'assurerai simplement de prendre des CD-R standards la prochaine fois.

A Powerdom... Suis d'accord avec vous, c'était lent, pas fiable, qualité de son médiocre... mais au moins ça enregistrait... Hier j'ai passé mon Dimanche à me battre avec iTunes et au bout...  rien...  que dalle... même pas l'ombre du début d'une première seconde de musique... Pas génial non plus ?  Mieux vaut une deux chevaux qui roule, qu'une Rolls qui ne démarre pas...  

Merci à tous pour ces précisions, et pardonnez mon ignorance...
Bonne soirée


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> j'ai passé mon Dimanche à me battre avec iTunes et au bout...  rien...  que dalle...



Je vous mentirais en vous disant que je grave 2 CD par semaine, mais à chaque fois que j'ai gravé un cd pour mettre dans ma voiture, je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème. Et si parfois je rencontre ce message de place comme vous l'avez eu, j'enlève une chanson et je peux graver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> A Remy... j'avais bien compris que itunes a ses raisons que la raison ne saurait voir... mais j'avais cru comprendre que le crédo de Steve Jobs était de briser les règles....  Bon, ceci étant, comme disent les québecois, c'est pas siiiiii grave !   Je m'assurerai simplement de prendre des CD-R standards la prochaine fois.



Tu pourrais aussi envisager de te servir d'autre chose qu'iTunes pour graver tes CD, déjà, ça te permettrait de passer de 74 à 80 mn par disque !

Le crédo de Steve Jobs n'était pas de "briser les règles", je ne sais pas où tu as pu voir ça, son crédo était de se créer ses propres règles, ce qu'il a fait, mais une fois ces règles crées, il s'y tenait, aux siennes, comme à celles des autres qu'il avait accepté, ce qui explique que, contrairement à ce qu'il se passe dans l'industrie du PC, les produits Apple respectent généralement les normes des techniques qu'ils adoptent. 

Le Crédo de Steve jobs, c'était de choisir les règles qu'il entendait adopter, et de s'y tenir, tant que ces règles le satisfaisaient. Juste "briser les règles" débouche sur l'anarchie, on ne construit rien de solide là dessus.


----------



## JPG64 (10 Juillet 2012)

A Powerdom

Appelez moi ringard, mais j'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'on ne dépouille un CD (enregistré par un artiste qui a réfléchi aux titres qu'il voulait mettre dans son album et dans quel ordre il voulait les placer) d'une de ses chansons.  Je suis donc de ceux qui reproduise l'intégralité du CD dans le même ordre qu'à l'origine par respect pour l'auteur... C'est juste un principe: ne pas modifier une oeuvre d'art.


A Pascal 77 

A propos du crédo de SJ, j'ai lu cela dans un article de journal (Figaro je crois) au moment de la sortie de sa bio. Mais vous avez raison le phrasage exact était: "La volonté d'Apple était de briser les règles et les codes".  Mais bon, Apple ou S Jobs, c'est un peu la même chose, non ?  
Ceci étant, je vous challengerais volontiers sur l'antinomie entre "briser" et "construire", certains expliquent justement qu'il faut d'abord briser les dogmes pour changer de vision (notamment en matière scientifique)... mais c'est un autre sujet, qui ne relève pas de ce forum.   

Pour ce qui est d'itunes, je suis effectivement prêt à me servir d'autre chose, et je prends toutes les recommandations de logiciels free ou pas chers.   

Enfin, je n'ai pas de problème avec le fait de respecter les règles. Le problème c'est le message qui est trompeur, puisqu'il dit que les titres à graver dépassent la capacité d'un CD audio... ce qui est forcément faux puisqu'ils viennent eux même d'un CD audio standard (donc 74 mm).  Petite  imprécision dans le phrasage du texte du message...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> il dit que les titres à graver dépassent la capacité d'un CD audio... ce qui est forcément faux puisqu'ils viennent eux même d'un CD audio standard (donc 74 mm).  Petite  imprécision dans le phrasage du texte du message...



Ben pourquoi est-ce forcément faux ? Non, ils ne viennent pas eux même d'un CD audio standard, c'est là que tu te trompes, ils viennent d'iTunes. Si tu utilise un logiciel de gravure standard avec la fonction de duplication directe de CD, là, ils tiendront peut-être.

Si je dis "peut-être", c'est que j'ai fait par le passé plusieurs expériences avec des CD-R 90, et que si presque tous ceux que j'ai utilisé étaient reconnus par mes Mac comme des CD-R 80, ceux de marque TDK qui me sont passé entre les mains affichaient une capacité de  32 Mo, ce qui pourrait expliquer que tes 74 minutes de musique n'y tiennent pas.

Pour graver je t'aurais bien recommandé LiquidCD (gratuit), malheureusement, il ne semble pas entièrement compatible avec Lion, je n'ai pas d'autre nom en tête de gratuiciel. En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise Toast Titanium, de Roxio, mais il n'est pas donné (± 100).


----------



## r e m y (11 Juillet 2012)

Non le problème vient en fait que certains CD de musique achetés ne respectent pas à 100% la norme édictée (d'ailleurs certains ne porte plus le logo CDAudio) et ont une durée excédent les 74 mn, limite "imposée" par la norme CDAudio

Dans un tel cas, après import des titres du CD dans iTunes, iTunes n'acceptera pas de regraver un CDAudio comportant l'ensemble des titres


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non le problème vient en fait que certains CD de musique achetés ne respectent pas à 100% la norme édictée (d'ailleurs certains ne porte plus le logo CDAudio) et ont une durée excédent les 74 mn, limite "imposée" par la norme CDAudio
> 
> Dans un tel cas, après import des titres du CD dans iTunes, iTunes n'acceptera pas de regraver un CDAudio comportant l'ensemble des titres



Sauf que j'ai déjà gravé un CD de plus de 74 minutes avec iTunes (une sélection de titres du "double blanc" des Beatles, numérisés depuis mon vinyle, et gravés sur un CD-R 80 plein jusqu'à la gueule). !


----------



## JPG64 (11 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Ben pourquoi est-ce forcément faux ? Non, ils ne viennent pas eux même d'un CD audio standard, c'est là que tu te trompes, ils viennent d'iTunes. Si tu utilise un logiciel de gravure standard avec la fonction de duplication directe de CD, là, ils tiendront peut-être.
> _
> Je ne comprends pas bien. Est ce que vous voulez dire que le simple fait d'extraire les titres d'un CD audio avec iTunes en augmente le volume ?  Ce serait un comble... à une époque où tout le monde essaie de rendre tout plus petit et plus compact !
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous (Remy et Pascal 77) voulez absolument que le problème soit du coté du CD-R 90 TDK alors que sous Windows le gravage se passe sans aucun souci et sans aucun état d'âme, avec la même rondelle exactement (celle précisément sur laquelle iTunes ne voulait pas graver).



Sous Windows, ça se passe peut-être sans problème maintenant, mais je te garantis que ça n'a pas toujours été le cas, sous XP et plus ancien, il était obligatoire d'utiliser Nero ou un autre soft permettant l'overburning pour pouvoir graver un DVD de 90 minutes. Sur Mac, ça n'a rien à voir avec le logiciel qui, comme tous les logiciels qui fonctionnent sans problème utilisent les API du système pour graver. Il a existé naguère un logiciel qui prétendait pouvoir graver plus de 700 Mo ou 80 minutes sur un CD, mais perso, je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner, il plantait avec des erreurs Applescript à n'en plus finir.

Teste un logiciel capable de t'annoncer la capacité d'un CD, tu verras certainement que ton CD-R 90 est loin d'afficher, sur Mac, les 800 Mo qu'il prétend permettre. Moi, les TDK que j'ai eu entre les mains (je parle là de CD-R 90) annonçaient 32 Mo de capacité sur Mac. !


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2012)

JPG64 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous (Remy et Pascal 77) voulez absolument que le problème soit du coté du CD-R 90 TDK ..... Il me semble que cela prouve que le problème n'est pas le support mais le logiciel...



Mais c'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'ai expliqué depuis le début!
iTunes se conforme strictement à la norme CDAudio et refuse de graver un CDAudio de plus de 74 mn.

Ca n'a effectivement rien à voir avec la galette (d'ailleurs si tu crées une liste de plus de 74 mn, c'est avant même d'insérer le moindre CD-R qu'iTunes indiquera que la gravure n'est pas possible)


----------



## JPG64 (13 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'ai expliqué depuis le début!
> iTunes se conforme strictement à la norme CDAudio et refuse de graver un CDAudio de plus de 74 mn.
> 
> Ca n'a effectivement rien à voir avec la galette (d'ailleurs si tu crées une liste de plus de 74 mn, c'est avant même d'insérer le moindre CD-R qu'iTunes indiquera que la gravure n'est pas possible)


OK. Autant pour moi.  iTunes ne veut pas graver plus de 74 mn...   dont acte !

Mais alors pourquoi n'a t'il pas graver une sélection de plages qui totalisait  62 mn (d'après PC/Windows) ?  Faut il en déduire que iTunes ne mesure pas le volume des fichiers comme les autres ?   Il les grossit.... Pourquoi, quel intérêt ?

C'est juste pour comprendre (la décision de ne plus utiliser iTunes est déjà prise...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'ai expliqué depuis le début!
> iTunes se conforme strictement à la norme CDAudio et refuse de graver un CDAudio de plus de 74 mn.
> 
> Ca n'a effectivement rien à voir avec la galette (d'ailleurs si tu crées une liste de plus de 74 mn, c'est avant même d'insérer le moindre CD-R qu'iTunes indiquera que la gravure n'est pas possible)



Sauf que, comme je l'expliquais précédemment, à moins d'une limitation récemment ajoutée à iTunes, on peut graver des CD jusqu'à 80 mn avec lui !



JPG64 a dit:


> OK. Autant pour moi.  iTunes ne veut pas graver plus de 74 mn...   dont acte !
> 
> Mais alors pourquoi n'a t'il pas graver une sélection de plages qui totalisait  62 mn (d'après PC/Windows) ?  Faut il en déduire que iTunes ne mesure pas le volume des fichiers comme les autres ?   Il les grossit.... Pourquoi, quel intérêt ?
> 
> C'est juste pour comprendre (la décision de ne plus utiliser iTunes est déjà prise...)



Il n'y a rien à comprendre et iTunes n'y est pour rien, ton problème, c'est le CD-R 90. Ceux des autres marques sont reconnus comme des CD-R 80, mais les TDK, si ça n'a pas changé, ils doivent être reconnus pour 3 mn et 40 s environ (32 Mo).

Je ne parle pas de "on dit", là, mais d'expérience (des CD-R 90 TDK, j'en ai balancé une boite de 10 à la poubelle il y a quelques temps) !

Comme je te le disais précédemment, mets donc un de tes CD dans le Mac et lance un logiciel capable de te dire sa capacité (Toast, Liquid CD aussi, je pense) et tu seras vite fixé.


----------

